# Can Leicester City win the premier league?



## Soul boy 68

As the question says, can Leicester City win the premier league? Why not I ask, bottom of the league this time last year to top of the league and 5 points clear with back to back wins over Liverpool and Man City, Leicester fans can begin to dream, I think they have a very good chance, lets hear from any Leicester City fans on hear and also from the doubters.


----------



## danwel

I am a United fan and my hopes are top 4 but i think every neutral fan or any football fan would surely love to see Leicester win the PL. I am not convinced they will be able to maintain it to the end as they only need a couple of injuries at the wrong time to the likes of Huth, Vardy or Mahrez and they could look a different team but time will tell as it is certainly a funny old season.

With Citeh bizarrely announcing Pep as manager next season i think it really should be Arsenal's for the taking but we shall see


----------



## Stu Mac

I really hope they do as they are probably the best team to watch this season.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yeah they can, but so can a few of us.

I don't want them too though, unless there isn't any chance of us ( Arsenal) winning mathematically.

Then I wouldn't mind, but at this precise moment they're rivals.

So I hope not.


----------



## Kerr

We're 2/3rds into the season and they are still there. They had their blip in December, but none of the other teams took any advantage of that.

The only team that is still silently creeping up is Spurs. They don't appear to be getting taken too seriously either. 

I'm sure a lot of us have been waiting for Man City and Arsenal to kick on and stamp their mark on the league, they've both failed to do that. 

Arsenal v Leicester will be a good game next Sunday. There's going to be a lot of pressure on both sides. Who'll crack first?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Bookies was 5000-1 at the start of the season.
Now they are favourites at 2-1 on bet 365. Wish I'd stuck a fiver on it then.


----------



## Hufty

*Simple answer*

:wall:No !


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> We're 2/3rds into the season and they are still there. They had their blip in December, but none of the other teams took any advantage of that.
> 
> The only team that is still silently creeping up is Spurs. They don't appear to be getting taken too seriously either.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of us have been waiting for Man City and Arsenal to kick on and stamp their mark on the league, they've both failed to do that.
> 
> Arsenal v Leicester will be a good game next Sunday. There's going to be a lot of pressure on both sides. Who'll crack first?


Depending what team we put out and where our heads are at.

Fine line though, show them too much respect and they have a field day.

Difficult.

Hopefully, they will come out the same way as when we beat them at their gaf and try to go toe to toe with us.


----------



## Kerr

DJ X-Ray said:


> Depending what team we put out and where our heads are at.
> 
> Fine line though, show them too much respect and they have a field day.
> 
> Difficult.
> 
> Hopefully, they will come out the same way as when we beat them at their gaf and try to go toe to toe with us.


They are away and their results are better away from home. Hitting on the counter is more likely away from home..

12.00am kick off? That is too early.


----------



## Kimo

With how well they're playing they deserve to

Being my local team you get a real buzz around the local businesses atm 

They made man city look like a Sunday league team so why not believe in them


----------



## A&J

I certanly hope they will. They deserve it most so far. Great bunch of guys they are. 

I'm a united fan but they are a real disappointment ever since saf retired:wall:


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm a Leicester Fan. Grew up hear watched Leicester through thick and Thin. I'm now believing we can win but a top 3 finish and champions league will be magical.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm a Leicester Fan. Grew up hear watched Leicester through thick and Thin. I'm now believing we can win but a top 3 finish and champions league will be magical.


I think Champions League is a dead cert for Leicester next season, I think they are 10 points clear of fifth place.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Yeah it's definetly on the cards. If I said what would be a dream position as a Leicester fan I would just say champions league. For us as a city and football team Prem league title would be amazing!


----------



## Smithy225

I'm a Leicester lad born and bred, cannot believe the season so far but on the back of last years remarkable turn around I don't see any reason why we won't win it. When you consider we only have 13 games left in our season and the rest all have a lot of European and cup matches its swings things massively in our favour. 

Somehow people are in this mindset that Leicester are only the team they have on the pitch and have no depth in the squad. Leicester have an amazing setup with some real star quality that hasn't even played a match this season.

My only concern this time around is Spurs, although they always tend to dip off at the tail of the season. The way I see it is they are treating every match as the fa cup final and its working. no one can seem to stop our pace, which I am told is all to do with the cryogenic freezer sessions they've been having chilling them to -130 degrees!. 

At the end of the day yes it would be amazing to win the league, but I would be eternally grateful just for the champions league qualification so for once I can have an excuse for the European weekends away and not just a **** up with the lads!


----------



## tmitch45

I hope they do and they have done really well both to stay up last season and then to transform to a top of the league team has been a great story so far. As a neutral I have loved watching match of the day and seeing Leicesters team beating the multi million pound big teams. I just goes to show that a true 'Team' of players are better than the multi-million pound teams of big ego'ed individuals who are paid far far too much!


----------



## ferted

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm a Leicester Fan. Grew up hear watched Leicester through thick and Thin. I'm now believing we can win but a top 3 finish and champions league will be magical.


Like me I was born near Leicester
First footy match I went to was Leicester v Barnsley with my Dad (Barnsley fan)
I was about 6 and started supporting LCFC then, so fast forward 41 years and after all the disappointments it's great to be a Leicester fan
Not sure we'll win the league but European footy next season will be fantastic

Funny thing is I seem to notice there's lots more Leicester supporters around now


----------



## Kerr

tmitch45 said:


> I hope they do and they have done really well both to stay up last season and then to transform to a top of the league team has been a great story so far. As a neutral I have loved watching match of the day and seeing Leicesters team beating the multi million pound big teams. I just goes to show that a true 'Team' of players are better than the multi-million pound teams of big ego'ed individuals who are paid far far too much!


Just remember that not all of the Leicester team were cheap players. They've spent a reasonable about of money, but not to the scale of the biggest teams obviously.

They've still spent nearly 3x as much as Arsenal this season. Spurs didn't spend that much this year after wasting fortunes.

Jamie Vardy has just signed a new contract for £80,000 per week, so they aren't exactly living off workman's wages.

It is great they are doing well and they are punching way above their weight. A few people have heard the Vardy story about coming from non-league to premier league in no time and kind of assume that's the roots of the rest of the team.

As for egos, we stayed in the same hotel as the Leicester team just a few weeks back. All the team we seen all seemed really nice and were speaking to other guests and the likes. Mr Vardy seemed very full of himself and rather rude. He stood out as being different to the rest.


----------



## Scrim-1-

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Bookies was 5000-1 at the start of the season.
> Now they are favourites at 2-1 on bet 365. Wish I'd stuck a fiver on it then.


You say that but 99% of people wouldnt have done it at the beginning of the season. Why would you? Lol


----------



## Simz

I got 5-1 last week so stuck on a Red Devil £5, I feel slightly dirty but it looks like it's the only thing I have a chance of winning this season lol..... Come on Leicester lol.


----------



## Ravinder

Nearly a month later and still top.....I do hope they pull it off, from a United fan. We ain't gonna win it.


----------



## Overdoser

I really really hope they win it. When Pearson was sacked I said in the Prem thread I wanted Big Sam to help consolidate Leicesters' place in the Prem, but Ranieri has proved me wrong. The whole city is buzzing.


----------



## neilb62

I really really hope they do but the cynic in me says the FA simply won't allow it to happen. Watch out for dodgy decisions and more 'fergie time' goals against in the coming weeks...


----------



## dcj

Overdoser said:


> I really really hope they win it. When Pearson was sacked I said in the Prem thread I wanted Big Sam to help consolidate Leicesters' place in the Prem, but Ranieri has proved me wrong. The whole city is buzzing.


I think Claudio has proved everyone wrong and he's a likeable bloke too,even at Chelsea he was ok. I'm a Man City fan but feel less bothered that Leicester are holding their own up there than I have with other competing teams over the last few years.(and Arsenal....) We certainly don't deserve to win it, so good luck to them with the pressure that will build in the next month or so.


----------



## Mark R5

I have been a Leicester fan since my old man took me to my first game in 1992 when I was a lad. 

I thought our glory years were under Martin O'Neil when he took us to Europe (europa) twice where we got knocked out each time on the first time of asking.

I didn't care, I'd seen my team at Wembley several times both in Play-Offs gaining promotion to the Premier League twice and in the League Cup winning it twice.

After that we gained four top-ten Premier League finishes. O'Neil left to go to Celtic and our drop into obscurity started.

We were one of the teams to never drop to the third tier of English football in our entire history, such as our plight down to the third tier we went. 

Some of the best away days I've experienced were when we were in League 1. We were promoted back to the Championship at the first time of asking and then it took us a few seasons to get going and then back to the promised land.

I live and have grown up in Nottingham so I have had to put up with the Derby and Forest fans; who if of a certain age have witnessed their teams win trophies, most notably of course Forests two European cups. 

Leicester meanwhile have the 'record' of being in the most FA Cup finals (four) and never winning the trophy and have never won a top tier championship.

Then fast forward to last season. All but dead and buried and then the unbelievable happens and we survive relegation - what a feeling that was - the greatest of great escapes.

No one, no Leicester fan with the biggest of blue tinted specs could have predicted what then has happened so far this season.

I cannot put in to words just how much this would mean to me if we won the Premier League. Forget comparing it to Forests heights (and for the record it doesn't come close) I would be just over the moon to be able to say that I witnessed my team win something worthwhile winning. 

For one season, the world stood still and were dumbfounded by some unknown mediocre East Midlands team came from out of nowhere and while all the other teams dillydallied, they grabbed the PL by the scruff of the neck and set about carving their name on the trophy and in to the history books.

The skeptic in me still says 'it's Leicester we'll still muck it up somehow' but the ever increasing hope that we could actually achieve the unthinkable is all consuming. Even typing this I have butterflies in my stomach.

Here's hoping!!! 6 more games to go.

Up the mighty Foxes


----------



## Soul boy 68

Mark ST said:


> I have been a Leicester fan since my old man took me to my first game in 1992 when I was a lad.
> 
> I thought our glory years were under Martin O'Neil when he took us to Europe (europa) twice where we got knocked out each time on the first time of asking.
> 
> I didn't care, I'd seen my team at Wembley several times both in Play-Offs gaining promotion to the Premier League twice and in the League Cup winning it twice.
> 
> After that we gained four top-ten Premier League finishes. O'Neil left to go to Celtic and our drop into obscurity started.
> 
> We were one of the teams to never drop to the third tier of English football in our entire history, such as our plight down to the third tier we went.
> 
> Some of the best away days I've experienced were when we were in League 1. We were promoted back to the Championship at the first time of asking and then it took us a few seasons to get going and then back to the promised land.
> 
> I live and have grown up in Nottingham so I have had to put up with the Derby and Forest fans; who if of a certain age have witnessed their teams win trophies, most notably of course Forests two European cups.
> 
> Leicester meanwhile have the 'record' of being in the most FA Cup finals (four) and never winning the trophy and have never won a top tier championship.
> 
> Then fast forward to last season. All but dead and buried and then the unbelievable happens and we survive relegation - what a feeling that was - the greatest of great escapes.
> 
> No one, no Leicester fan with the biggest of blue tinted specs could have predicted what then has happened so far this season.
> 
> I cannot put in to words just how much this would mean to me if we won the Premier League. Forget comparing it to Forests heights (and for the record it doesn't come close) I would be just over the moon to be able to say that I witnessed my team win something worthwhile winning.
> 
> For one season, the world stood still and were dumbfounded by some unknown mediocre East Midlands team came from out of nowhere and while all the other teams dillydallied, they grabbed the PL by the scruff of the neck and set about carving their name on the trophy and in to the history books.
> 
> The skeptic in me still says 'it's Leicester we'll still muck it up somehow' but the ever increasing hope that we could actually achieve the unthinkable is all consuming. Even typing this I have butterflies in my stomach.
> 
> Here's hoping!!! 6 more games to go.
> 
> Up the mighty Foxes


For me Leicester are and have been the best team this season, they fully deserve to win it, three 1-0 wins in a row now and that's championship winning form.


----------



## James_R

Yes and I would like to see them do it.

Only other I would be happy to see win would be Arsenal.


----------



## muzzer

Now i am not saying it's true but BBC Sport is reporting that Leicester City, Arsenal and Chelsea are part of a doping scandal by a london based doctor.

Anyway, seeing as how i used to live not far away, i hope the foxes go all the way


----------



## Mark R5

muzzer said:


> Now i am not saying it's true but BBC Sport is reporting that Leicester City, Arsenal and Chelsea are part of a doping scandal by a london based doctor.
> 
> Anyway, seeing as how i used to live not far away, i hope the foxes go all the way


I'd be utterly ashamed, embarrassed and disappointed if anything like that was found to be true.


----------



## muzzer

Mark ST said:


> I'd be utterly ashamed, embarrassed and disappointed if anything like that was found to be true.


Indeed and i suspect this is just further media spin and untruths but it remains to be seen.


----------



## Clancy

God I hope Leicester win the league, Definately deserve it been by far the best team all season. Just hope they can retain their players next year 

As a Chelsea fan, as long as no other London club win it I'm happy :lol: no one else has played consistent e ough or good enough football to claim the tittle 

As for the doping stuff who knows. But the media always make out like athletes are taking class a drugs prior to matches. In reality it's standard medication or too strong paracetamol :lol: looks at what happened with sharapova


----------



## chewy_

I'm still hoping that Leicester slip up, and Arsenal can win all the games remaining.

Would rather see Leicester win it than Spurs though.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Whilst it still remains mathematically possible so do I hope they slip up and we [Arsenal] win every game.
Just as long as Sp*rs don't win it then I'm perfectly fine with whatever.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Harry Kane and Jamie Vardy in 2004...It's a funny old game.


----------



## Soul boy 68

DJ X-Ray said:


> Harry Kane and Jamie Vardy in 2004...It's a funny old game.


Bet you wish they played for Arsenal now.


----------



## Clancy

DJ X-Ray said:


> Harry Kane and Jamie Vardy in 2004...It's a funny old game.


Might be Harry Kane but that's certainly not Vardy :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Yeah I'd love to know the source of this picture as like Leigh says that isn't Vardy


----------



## alan hanson

game over fight between ars and spurs for second and 4 clubs for forth. leicester have a game point advantage


----------



## A&J

CHAMPIONS - Leicester City


----------

